# where is the best place to move to around torrevieja area



## ccf38a

Hi All

My name is Mags I am new to the site - My husband and I am hoping to retire to Spain next year, which would be the best areas to look at around torrevieja. We hope to be within walking distance of some shops and bars, near to public transport - walking distance to the coast or salt lakes would be brilliant. I have read some of the other threads and appreciate the importance of checking out the areas. We will certainly be taking a few hols out before committing ourselves to buying, but I am sat here with the rain coming down and the wind howling and it would just be nice to daydream 

so - suggestions please - best areas to live in :clap2:

thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

ccf38a said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Mags I am new to the site - My husband and I am hoping to retire to Spain next year, which would be the best areas to look at around torrevieja. We hope to be within walking distance of some shops and bars, near to public transport - walking distance to the coast or salt lakes would be brilliant. I have read some of the other threads and appreciate the importance of checking out the areas. We will certainly be taking a few hols out before committing ourselves to buying, but I am sat here with the rain coming down and the wind howling and it would just be nice to daydream
> 
> so - suggestions please - best areas to live in :clap2:
> 
> thanks


Hi & welcome

do you know the Torrevieja area at all?

general advice is always to rent in any area for at least a year before committing to buying somewhere to live


& btw - I'm sitting here watching the rain going down the window & the trees almost blowing over in the high winds

the central heating is on (I'm VERY lucky), the tumbledryer is working overtime & I'll no doubt be curling up on the sofa with my snuggly later


yes, I live in sunny Spain


----------



## ccf38a

:rain: Right - well thanks for your reply - but that it not quite what I wanted to hear - I day dream that youare sat there on your lounger with a nice cool drink dozing in the late afternoon sun. 

We defintely won't rush into things but I am trying to get an idea of what is available for our money. I have seen some properties in places like Los altos, 11 toretta, la siestan-but I am not sure what the areas are like, which is why I was asking which areas would meet out needs - any suggestions


----------



## xabiaxica

ccf38a said:


> :rain: Right - well thanks for your reply - but that it not quite what I wanted to hear - I day dream that youare sat there on your lounger with a nice cool drink dozing in the late afternoon sun.
> 
> We defintely won't rush into things but I am trying to get an idea of what is available for our money. I have seen some properties in places like Los altos, 11 toretta, la siestan-but I am not sure what the areas are like, which is why I was asking which areas would meet out needs - any suggestions


sorry..........

no, I don't know the area personally

my husband went there once - said he'd even avoid driving _through_ the area again & would never consider living there


----------



## ccf38a

xabiachica said:


> sorry..........
> 
> no, I don't know the area personally
> 
> my husband went there once - said he'd even avoid driving _through_ the area again & would never consider living there


Oh - what part of spain do you live - is there a strong british community there - would you recommend it


----------



## littleredrooster

ccf38a said:


> so - suggestions please - best areas to live in :clap2:
> 
> thanks


As far away as possible from Torrevieja.
There is a good reason, well possibly several, why it is one of the cheaper areas.


----------



## ccf38a

littleredrooster said:


> As far away as possible from Torrevieja.
> There is a good reason, well possibly several, why it is one of the cheaper areas.


:confused2: ooh we were looking at torrevieja because it seems to have a large expat community and there seems to be lots going on that we would be interested in - pubs with quiz nights, ballroom dancing, free spanish lessons at the town hall and I read about someone giving art classes (can't draw, but always wanted to have a go . Also it looks quite nice on the websites I have looked at.
So where would you recommend instead:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica

ccf38a said:


> :confused2: ooh we were looking at torrevieja because it seems to have a large expat community and there seems to be lots going on that we would be interested in - pubs with quiz nights, ballroom dancing, free spanish lessons at the town hall and I read about someone giving art classes (can't draw, but always wanted to have a go . Also it looks quite nice on the websites I have looked at.
> So where would you recommend instead:confused2:


almost anywhere else............

you can get everything you want anywhere there are some Brits 

you can do all that & more in my town (halfway between Alicante & Valencia) - and in many many more up & down the coast

and in answer to your other post - of course I'd recommend my town - I wouldn't live here otherwise


----------



## mrypg9

ccf38a said:


> :confused2: ooh we were looking at torrevieja because it seems to have a large expat community and there seems to be lots going on that we would be interested in - pubs with quiz nights, ballroom dancing, free spanish lessons at the town hall and I read about someone giving art classes (can't draw, but always wanted to have a go . Also it looks quite nice on the websites I have looked at.
> So where would you recommend instead:confused2:


I remember Torrevieja forty years ago....I drove across Spain when I was a student. It was a quiet little village then. No offence intended but it has become chavs-r-us, Spain. Loads of Brits, burger bars, bingo warm beer etc...
Of course it's not _all_ bad...there are some pleasant areas.
As someone implied, the more expensive the area the more pleasant the location, with notable exceptions. 
I find the area between Marbella and Estepona very agreeable. San Pedro is a nice little town - it's still Spanish in ambiance. Not as pricey as Marbella and Estepona but a real Spanish community feel to it and plenty going on...local fiestas, art and music events, even a reasonable English bookshop.
The climate is good too....not so hot in summer as inland and not so cold in winter.
I live near San Pedro and it's been raining buckets for days. Cold, wet and windy.
But not for much longer.....


----------



## littleredrooster

ccf38a said:


> :confused2: ooh we were looking at torrevieja because it seems to have a large expat community and there seems to be lots going on that we would be interested in - pubs with quiz nights, ballroom dancing, free spanish lessons at the town hall and I read about someone giving art classes (can't draw, but always wanted to have a go . Also it looks quite nice on the websites I have looked at.
> So where would you recommend instead:confused2:


Xabia is well worth considering as is Denia close by, possibly Calpe,a little more built up but with a salt lake, all those being North side of Benidorm which is going through a bad patch at present,but well worth considering even if cheap and cheerful.
South of Benidorm is Villajoyosa an oldish Spanish resort,but fairly pleasant and attracting quite a few expats.


----------



## ccf38a

:clap2: thanks for all the comments. I will certainly widen my horizens rather than just looking at torrevieja. I have just spent the last hour looking at what else is available and there do seem to be plenty of nice areas along the coast. Later in the year we hope to get out for a holiday and will check out what is available.


----------



## owdoggy

ccf38a said:


> :confused2: ooh we were looking at torrevieja because it seems to have a large expat community and there seems to be lots going on that we would be interested in - pubs with quiz nights, ballroom dancing, free spanish lessons at the town hall and I read about someone giving art classes (can't draw, but always wanted to have a go . Also it looks quite nice on the websites I have looked at.
> So where would you recommend instead:confused2:


We live near a place called Arboleas in Almeria. It has a big immigrant community, mostly British and would seem to tick quite a few of your boxes. To be honest we think there’s too many Brits here but that’s just us and we’re lucky enough to live up a valley in the campo where life still goes on as it has done for donkey’s years which means that you have to be careful on Sundays & public holidays that you don’t get shot by short sighted farmers who like to do a bit of hunting.
You will need to drive though but that said the coast is only about 50mins away and there is some stunning scenery all around.

The bad bits are that it can get bloody cold in the winter, baking in the summer (well over 40 degrees……. but this is a desert area after all) and there are a lot of illegal properties in the area.

I think you should have a look here but whichever area you choose ……. rent first, talk to as many people as you can and if you’re not sure …….. rent again, and again until you’re sure. I can’t stress this highly enough, there’s good rental deals to be had and it’ll give you time to draw your own conclusions because let’s face it, if you talk to ten different people about what an area is like you’ll probably get ten different answers.

Good luck.


Doggy


----------



## DunWorkin

As I have said on other threads, have a look at the places on the coast north of Alicante.

Look at Playa San Juan, Muchavista and El Campello. There are wonderful beaches and a good tram service that goes along the coast from Alicante to Benidorm.

Campello is still quite a Spanish town but with some British people living there.


----------



## ccf38a

DunWorkin said:


> As I have said on other threads, have a look at the places on the coast north of Alicante.
> 
> Look at Playa San Juan, Muchavista and El Campello. There are wonderful beaches and a good tram service that goes along the coast from Alicante to Benidorm.
> 
> Campello is still quite a Spanish town but with some British people living there.


:clap2:
thank you all for all the excellent feedback. We feel that we can afford a 2 bedroom place and live reasonably well. We have now decided that we should take several holidays in different areas to get a feel of the areas before deciding to buy. In fact we are not even sure know whether we should buy, we are now thinking that perhaps it would be better to rent, I don't really like very hot weather, so perhaps rent October to June - home for Christmas, New Year and July to September.


----------



## DunWorkin

ccf38a said:


> :clap2:
> thank you all for all the excellent feedback. We feel that we can afford a 2 bedroom place and live reasonably well. We have now decided that we should take several holidays in different areas to get a feel of the areas before deciding to buy. In fact we are not even sure know whether we should buy, we are now thinking that perhaps it would be better to rent, I don't really like very hot weather, so perhaps rent October to June - home for Christmas, New Year and July to September.



That sounds like an excellent plan. It does get very hot here in July and August.


----------



## mrypg9

DunWorkin said:


> That sounds like an excellent plan. It does get very hot here in July and August.


Yes it does..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mateere

Hi ...new here...we're considering moving to orihuela coast...as a relocation....any comments or suggestions will help a family of 7.....


----------



## gill556

I live inland from Torrevieja and visit often. I have to say that there are very few places I would rather visit. It has 2 marinas with some fabulous bars, high class restaurants. a new theatre, a new music auditorium and loads of cultural events etc. It has a bit of a reputation as does Benidorm but both are fabulous places for retired people. Why do you think that so many Spanish live in Torrevieja? and why is it one of the top destinations for holidays for the Spanish from Madrid and Barcelona. Try walking along the promenades in the evening and the Spanish far outnumber the English although I admit there are English bars/clubs etc. There are 120 different clubs to join, ie. British Legion, Age Concern. computers, photography, line dancing, zumba etc. etc. Visit and see for yourself.


----------



## gill556

Mateere, Torrevieja is not Orihuela.


----------



## Mateere

Ha ha I know...think there's a misunderstanding.


----------



## Monkey Hangers

*Torrevieja*

Hi Mags,
We live around 30km from Torrevieja and we have visited there a few times. It is really all down to what you want, we are in a typical Spanish village and to be honest, we are bored stiff. Luckily we are only renting and will be seriously considering moving closer to Torrevieja when our lease expires. We don't want to be in somewhere that's like Blackpool in Spain, but we do want some bars, shops etc. and Torrevieja has all that. When we lived in the US we lived for a short while in a holiday rental community and it was hell. New neighbours every week or two, noise, litter, no real 'community' at all. I'd look at Villamartin. It's an older more established area, quite residential. The Villamartin Plaza has numerous bars and restaurants. 
I agree with another poster, the marina area is beautiful. 
Also, I would say for certain, don't buy, just rent, so glad we did! Our next place, top of the wish list, central heating!!! It's rare, but it is out there and in the winter, you really, really do need it. 
(Pinar de Campoverde is nice too!)


----------



## chelsea22

I would stay as far away from torrevieja as possible. You can find all you want in nicer areas of Alicante. I spent two years reserching as I was looking to buy a place for my mother to move to and she wanted near the salt lakes.
In the end, I settled on capo Roig, which is about 15 - 20 mins drive into Torrevieja but has everything within the area.
We have numerous bars that run events every night, great restaurants, market twice a week, beaches within walking distance and a large expat community.
There is also free weekly bus trips into Murcia, benidorm etc should you feel like a day out.
You have to be careful when looking at accomodation as you need to visit it at diffrent times of the year for example I found that many areas close most of there bars / restuarnst in the winter and you hardly see people walking around.
If you PM me, I can provide you more information on cabo roig or places we looked at.


----------



## gill556

we stayed in Cabo Roig when we were looking and my hiusband has a brother living there, very nice in parts but not for me. I do not like kareoke blaring out when I want to go to sleep at night, I do not want to live amongst holidaymakers and having new neighbours every couple of weeks, and during the Winter the whole area looks like a ghost town.when you live somewhere it is completely different to being on holiday.


----------



## chelsea22

I guess you stayed in the wrong part to have kareoke blaring out, we are just off the main strip and have no problems with noise. In my development aboout 70% of my neighbours live here all year round and part of the reason I bought as I don't want lots of tourist, something you cannot escape anywhere in spain.


----------



## langage

Torrevieja has changed dramatically over the last 15 years. To be quite honest Valencia is reported to be the worst province in Spain in the present crisis and Alicante the worstcity and you guessed it Torrevieja is the bottom of the pit as the worst town. I have visited 80% of Spain, it is a beautiful country with great people, take a tour and find what suites you.


----------



## Sirtravelot

langage said:


> Torrevieja has changed dramatically over the last 15 years. To be quite honest Valencia is reported to be the worst province in Spain in the present crisis and Alicante the worstcity and you guessed it Torrevieja is the bottom of the pit as the worst town. I have visited 80% of Spain, it is a beautiful country with great people, take a tour and find what suites you.


I thought Andalucia would have it the worst?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sirtravelot said:


> I thought Andalucia would have it the worst?


Overall I think it is worse in Andalucia,but Valencia over over over spent, if you see what I mean. They had building projects carried out by internationally famed architects (Calatrava), organised a visit from the Pope, formula one racing events etc which apparently were never fully paid off. The city is totally ruined financially.

*Chelsea22*


> I guess you stayed in the wrong part to have kareoke blaring out, we are just off the main strip and have no problems with noise. In my development aboout 70% of my neighbours live here all year round and part of the reason I bought as I don't want lots of tourist, something you cannot escape anywhere in spain.


That may possibly be true in some coastal areas in the south of Spain, some areas of the Balearic islands and some areas of the Canaries, but that is just not true of 95% of Spain. If you don't want to see tourists you just have to get out of the tourist areas, which is very easy to do - honestly


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Overall I think it is worse in Andalucia,but Valencia over over over spent, if you see what I mean. They had building projects carried out by internationally famed architects (Calatrava), organised a visit from the Pope, formula one racing events etc which apparently were never fully paid off. The city is totally ruined financially.
> 
> *Chelsea22*
> That may possibly be true in some coastal areas in the south of Spain, some areas of the Balearic islands and some areas of the Canaries, but that is just not true of 95% of Spain. If you don't want to see tourists you just have to get out of the tourist areas, which is very easy to do - honestly


Apparently they're all concerned that Andalucia are cooking the books! 


http://www.typicallyspanish.com/news/publish/article_34368.shtml


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> Apparently they're all concerned that Andalucia are cooking the books!
> 
> 
> New York Times blames Angela Merkel for Spain's problems, while the Guardian says Andalucía is to blame


Gus, I heard about the New York Times article over the weekend and wanted to find it, but then forgot about it. I'm going to open a new thread about it and the Guardian article.


----------



## NotinUse

ccf38a said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Mags I am new to the site - My husband and I am hoping to retire to Spain next year, which would be the best areas to look at around torrevieja.
> thanks


Plump for a place that has 24 hrs security and a 12' wall surrounding it, I wouldn't beg a place anywhere near Torrevieja.

Denia, Javea Calpe, Jalon, Vergel, Moraira, Teulada, any of those are much, much better


----------



## alan talbot

I appreciate that I am a little late in entering this topic and possibly all that can be said about Torry has been said.
Why would you want free Spanish lessons there? I once heard an estate agent showing clients around say " and you will never hear a word of Spanish spoken here".
Buy a sun lamp and stay in the UK.


----------



## Wannabe Expat

*Torrevieja*



littleredrooster said:


> Xabia is well worth considering as is Denia close by, possibly Calpe,a little more built up but with a salt lake, all those being North side of Benidorm which is going through a bad patch at present,but well worth considering even if cheap and cheerful.
> South of Benidorm is Villajoyosa an oldish Spanish resort,but fairly pleasant and attracting quite a few expats.


I have been doing lots of research into different areas of Spain and apparently Torrevieja has one of the highest crime rates in Spain (outside of the big city areas). Look it up and you will see what I'm talking about. Some ex-pats have been gassed in their villas and brutally bound up and robbed!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

alan talbot said:


> I appreciate that I am a little late in entering this topic and possibly all that can be said about Torry has been said.
> Why would you want free Spanish lessons there? I once heard an estate agent showing clients around say " and you will never hear a word of Spanish spoken here".
> Buy a sun lamp and stay in the UK.


There is some truth in that, judging by the few visits I've made to the area. We couldn't buy a Spanish newspaper and we couldn't watch Spanish football on the tv!
The majority of bars and restaurants were staffed by non Spanish speakers.


----------



## evertheoptimist

Hi all. Am thinking of buying a flat. In torre and have seen one in an area called "new torrievieja " but haven't been able to find it on Google maps. Anyone know any streets in that area so I can look it up.
Many thanks.


----------



## Simon22

Can't help but I've driven through Torrevieja and not seen a sign for a new one!


----------



## evertheoptimist

You state that it is one of the highest crime rates in Spain outside of the big city's but Torrievieja is also a biggish city with 100,000 population obviously you are going to have a certain percentage of those are criminal same as any other city of equal population. My guess would be that when compared to city's of equal populations around the world it would not figure that high. 
Your example of people being gassed in their houses and robbed is not unique to torre it's happening all over the world, did it not just happen to jensen button recently in one of the most exclusive areas in the south of France. 
Crime happens everywhere you have to be aware and reduce the risks of it happening to you as much as you can.


----------

